# Do You Kiss Her After The BJ?



## imtylerdammit (Aug 1, 2008)

Whats your take on it?


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 1, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> Whats your take on it?


It depends did you cum in her mouth or not?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 1, 2008)

more then likely yes. If you did whats your answer and if you didnt


----------



## reefcouple (Aug 1, 2008)

depends on wether its your gf? wife? or strange? strange = No..

Wife or GF, "if you wanna dance, ya have to pay the fiddler" or future bj's could become extinct....

does she kiss you after you go down on her????


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 1, 2008)

In my opinion, especially if you know the girl, its kinda a must to kiss a girl after head. She just did you a pretty bonerific favor so why not make her feel loved with a kiss or two, or maybe a full on make-out session.


----------



## Code420 (Aug 1, 2008)

Depends if theres still cum in her mouth, if she swallowed it or spit it out I definitely would. Its like sayin thank you, its just polite lol. I just don't feel like getting my own cum snow balled into my mouth. It would ruin the mood, for me at least lol


----------



## dankman121 (Aug 3, 2008)

hahaha fuhh no !! if i dont bust in her mouth then ill kiss her but if i do then i cant kiss her. i know thats messed up but its just a personal thing. like i dont know that shet makes me feel sick thinking about it.. i guess it depends on the kind of person you arre


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 3, 2008)

never .. not till she brushed ..............


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2008)

brush your teeth.


----------



## Conoclast (Aug 3, 2008)

Sure.. np with it


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 3, 2008)

Any chicks have an opinion on the matter?


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 3, 2008)

''if she swallowed it or spit it out I definitely would'

So which is it?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 3, 2008)

Two separate occasions. One time she swallowed the other time you came in her mouth but she spit it out


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 3, 2008)

Ive never been with a woman that spit it out, does it happen often then? Ive had plenty of women and not one.........how sad that a woman would do that to you!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 3, 2008)

Woomeister said:


> Ive never been with a woman that spit it out, does it happen often then? Ive had plenty of women and not one.........how sad that a woman would do that to you!


Your mom has always swallowed though


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 3, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> Your mom has always swallowed though


 Dammit!!! I think that was my side splitting......too funny!!! poor.


----------



## Dabu (Aug 3, 2008)

Woomeister said:


> Ive never been with a woman that spit it out, does it happen often then? Ive had plenty of women and not one.........how sad that a woman would do that to you!


Same here. I've never had a girl not willing to swallow, but... that's not to say some people might be more prone to gag or they just don't like the taste/texture of it?

As a friend once put it: "If a girl's willing to stick it in her mouth, she should be prepared to swallow!


----------



## ta2drvn (Aug 3, 2008)

It's just sex guys, if I would kiss before then I'll kiss after.... open minds = better sex

I don't know about you but after a bj or eatin I'm still ready to go so kissing is just gonna be a part of it


----------



## natrone23 (Aug 3, 2008)

I'll kiss after BJ but only if I *don't* bust in her mouth


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 3, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> brush your teeth.


lmao

i hear ya.


----------



## ganji2 (Aug 3, 2008)

It' rude not to.


----------



## ganji2 (Aug 3, 2008)

Unless shes a hoe, then ya gotta do hat you gotta do.


----------



## 40acres (Aug 3, 2008)

what the fuck is wrong with you people. Some of you just might as well admit you like the taste of jism


----------



## wackymack (Aug 3, 2008)

i tapped a red head,busted in her snatch and she cleaned me up wit a bj and then kissed me,it was nasty bc she still had jiz on her mouth.i couldnt wait to get a drink and rinse,it made me feel so dirty and gross

so no its not a good idea to kiss after a bj,unless if u dont bust or if u get a bj wit a condom then it would b ok


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 3, 2008)

Woomeister said:


> Ive never been with a woman that spit it out, does it happen often then? Ive had plenty of women and not one.........how sad that a woman would do that to you!


Would you swallow it? Me either, lol. Therefore no need to worry about kissing her after, lol.


----------



## panhead (Aug 3, 2008)

Im not afraid of mine or my wife's bodily fluids,im not in search of, or wanting to eat a big nutt but if my wife wants to kiss me afterwards & she initiates a kiss, or wants to make out ,i dont even think about it,i'l kiss her anytime she wants me to.

Same goes for her,i can pull out of her puss or ass & she'll suck me off without even thinking twice,before anybody gets all stupid with childish comments about shit on a stick or how nasty she is keep this in mind,any woman worth being with will give herself an enema & a hot bath before she lets you have anal sex with her,the only reason anal sex can be dirty is if the woman has no clue or is too lazy to properly prepare herself,in over 25 years with this woman ive yet to even hear her fart, let alone smell a bad odor from anywhere on her body.


----------



## ta2drvn (Aug 3, 2008)

panhead said:


> Im not afraid of mine or my wife's bodily fluids,im not in search of, or wanting to eat a big nutt but if my wife wants to kiss me afterwards & she initiates a kiss, or wants to make out ,i dont even think about it,i'l kiss her anytime she wants me to.
> 
> Same goes for her,i can pull out of her puss or ass & she'll suck me off without even thinking twice,before anybody gets all stupid with childish comments about shit on a stick or how nasty she is keep this in mind,any woman worth being with will give herself an enema & a hot bath before she lets you have anal sex with her,the only reason anal sex can be dirty is if the woman has no clue or is too lazy to properly prepare herself,in over 25 years with this woman ive yet to even hear her fart, let alone smell a bad odor from anywhere on her body.




X2.... well put...


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## Conoclast (Aug 4, 2008)

Meh a bunch of you are pussies.. kiss her god damn it. Try a snowball too  it's not that bad


----------



## Pookiedough (Aug 4, 2008)

Why are you guys so scared of your own jizz? We ladies are pretty comfy with our juices so why the big taboo on semen?


----------



## 40acres (Aug 4, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> Why are you guys so scared of your own jizz? We ladies are pretty comfy with our juices so why the big taboo on semen?


 Its even worse when you say semen.


----------



## ta2drvn (Aug 4, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> Why are you guys so scared of your own jizz? We ladies are pretty comfy with our juices so why the big taboo on semen?


Haven't you heard.... if you get those seamen on you they turn you gay with their merry songs of chorus lines and open water stories of mermaid's and mermen..... LOL


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 4, 2008)

ta2drvn said:


> Haven't you heard.... if you get those seamen on you they turn you gay with their merry songs of chorus lines and open water stories of mermaid's and mermen..... LOL


 
hahaha you know this from experience no doubt


----------



## Pookiedough (Aug 4, 2008)

40acres said:


> Its even worse when you say semen.


Is it better if I call it love pudding?



ta2drvn said:


> Haven't you heard.... if you get those seamen on you they turn you gay with their merry songs of chorus lines and open water stories of mermaid's and mermen..... LOL


I fail to see the harm,a chorus line never hurt anyone.


----------



## ta2drvn (Aug 4, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> hahaha you know this from experience no doubt




OF COURSE!!!! I just love it when they transition from YMCA (of course the ssssaaaayyyyyLOR is my fav<-- said with a lisp) to ANY song from LIZA baby....


----------



## 40acres (Aug 4, 2008)

The taboo is nothing but the fact that it is not appetizing in the least to see a chick with a big mouthful of cum right after you shot it there. I dont want to be touched afterwards let alone assaulted with my man milk.


----------



## FlandersFlash (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice post Pan


----------



## wackymack (Aug 4, 2008)

40acres said:


> The taboo is nothing but the fact that it is not appetizing in the least to see a chick with a big mouthful of cum right after you shot it there. I dont want to be touched afterwards let alone assaulted with my man milk.


 
very true,its like once they got a mouthful its like yuk,some guys just dont like the idea to have there own swimmers re enter there body after being expelled

its like mayonaise,not everyone likes it


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 4, 2008)

If my husband ever refused to kiss me after I gave him a nice, loving, sensual blow job....He would not get another one, at least not from me...
I kiss him after he goes down on me, why shouldn't he do the same?


----------



## donWonton (Aug 4, 2008)

depends how fuckin how she is..


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 4, 2008)

don is your avatar...a piece of shit?


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 4, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> don is your avatar...a piece of shit?



looks like bear shit


----------



## 40acres (Aug 4, 2008)

donWonton said:


> depends how fuckin how she is..


 Noone is hot enough for a mouth ful of cum *AFTER* i have shot it.


----------



## makinthemagic (Aug 4, 2008)

i'm not going to kiss her right after i bust in her mouth until she brushes her teeth and has a glass of water. i will kiss her after a foreplay bj though. i love it when girls kiss me after i've gone down on them.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 4, 2008)

So everyones in agreement then?

Ass to mouth is a turn on?


----------



## Conoclast (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't agree.. ass to mouth is ewy lol


----------



## ta2drvn (Aug 4, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> So everyones in agreement then?
> 
> Ass to mouth is a turn on?



Like a cheetah.......



(for those that don't know, they like to start at the rump, it's softer meat and easy to get off the animal an into the tummy just in case another larger predator comes along to chase it off)


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 4, 2008)

ta2drvn said:


> Like a cheetah.......
> 
> 
> 
> (for those that don't know, they like to start at the rump, it's softer meat and easy to get off the animal an into the tummy just in case another larger predator comes along to chase it off)


 
My thoughts exactly


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 4, 2008)

I"ll kiss a guy after he goes down on me...tongue and all...there's really no taste.But I can understand if he doesn't wanna....I'll go brush and gargle, no big deal.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 4, 2008)

You know, come to think of it...there's really no danger of it being in my mouth...when my guy cums, I deep throat it and kinda squeeze the head with my throat, because he likes it better that way.So I swallow as he's cumming.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 4, 2008)

Just imagine, Flanders...fantasy is nearly always better than reality.


FlandersFlash said:


> Stoney,
> Could you show us on a youtube video?


----------



## makinthemagic (Aug 4, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I"ll kiss a guy after he goes down on me...tongue and all...there's really no taste.But I can understand if he doesn't wanna....I'll go brush and gargle, no big deal.


your cooter probably smells good then. some women aren't quite as well groomed.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 4, 2008)

makinthemagic said:


> your cooter probably smells good then. some women aren't quite as well groomed.


^it can be a real...bitter...experience


----------



## wackymack (Aug 4, 2008)

the cooter can also smell/taste bad aswell


----------



## panhead (Aug 4, 2008)

Where the hell is all this 'mouth full of cum' stuff comming from,im not Rex Stallion super stud but ive had my fair share of head shots & not once have i had a girl foaming at the mouth with cum,once again it has to do with preparition.

When we fuck were prepared,we bring towels,KY Jelly,Dildos (if she's of the mind to use them) & most importantly a couple tasty ice cold beverages,maybe my wife is in the minority but she never spills a drop & allways washes that shot of vitiman Levi down with a swig of Coca Cola.

Next thing i know im sawing logs 

Thats a valid question for the guy's,how long after you blow can you stay awake,my record is 3 minutes


----------



## wackymack (Aug 4, 2008)

its like coffee for me,i get energized and ready to go a few more rounds.


----------



## Florida Girl (Aug 4, 2008)

jtreuth said:


> If my husband ever refused to kiss me after I gave him a nice, loving, sensual blow job....He would not get another one, at least not from me...
> I kiss him after he goes down on me, why shouldn't he do the same?




I agree 100%


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 4, 2008)

Ya it doesnt put me to sleep really. Wakes me right up though and makes me hungry...idk why


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 5, 2008)

Exactly! Make it nice...pack munchies for after, keep shit washed before and after......and sometimes a guy does have abig load, but I have a big mouth.Once, though, I was blowing the old man,and I accidentally inhaled just when he blew, I was coughing, it came out my nose....


panhead said:


> Where the hell is all this 'mouth full of cum' stuff comming from,im not Rex Stallion super stud but ive had my fair share of head shots & not once have i had a girl foaming at the mouth with cum,once again it has to do with preparition.
> 
> When we fuck were prepared,we bring towels,KY Jelly,Dildos (if she's of the mind to use them) & most importantly a couple tasty ice cold beverages,maybe my wife is in the minority but she never spills a drop & allways washes that shot of vitiman Levi down with a swig of Coca Cola.
> 
> ...


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 5, 2008)

cum in mouth - hell no
no cum in mouth - hell no
bitch u better go brush your teeth!


----------



## trippymonkey (Aug 5, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> cum in mouth - hell no
> no cum in mouth - hell no
> bitch u better go brush your teeth!


Haha I love when guys have this attitude. It's like, okay, well then you just don't get a blowjob. Problem solved.


----------



## wackymack (Aug 5, 2008)

get flavored condom,problem solved


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 5, 2008)

wackymack said:


> get flavored condom,problem solved



Thats like taking a shower in a raincoat...


----------



## wackymack (Aug 5, 2008)

i hate condoms too but this will solve the mayonaise problem.

i mean i really hate condoms,they completely suck,they hurt alot especially with a rock hard hard on,they dont feel good at all,but still safer(no kids) than pullin out or spluging all up in the puzzizle.


----------



## madmaty (Aug 5, 2008)

Defiantly not if i wanted to taste my own penis I would get a rib removed and skip the middle woman


----------



## ta2drvn (Aug 5, 2008)

my fiancé said she can taste the difference when I eat lots of fruits like watermelon or pinnapple... If u know it's comming and u want the experiance to be nice for ur partner load up on the fruits a few days ahead of time... Besides if she decides to kiss you and you actually kiss her MAYBE it won't be so bad... 

Besides, unless ur in or imitating a porn, ur girl has either spit or swallowed before she kisses u and the acids in her mouth has gotten ride of stragglers. Not to mention most women know that a lot of men are homophobic and insecure about their sexuallity, especially when they are young, so they know you don't want to taste ur own man goo so they aren't gonna make u kiss right after anyways.


----------



## wackymack (Aug 5, 2008)

ta2drvn said:


> my fiancé said she can taste the difference when I eat lots of fruits like watermelon or pinnapple... If u know it's comming and u want the experiance to be nice for ur partner load up on the fruits a few days ahead of time... Besides if she decides to kiss you and you actually kiss her MAYBE it won't be so bad...
> 
> Besides, unless ur in or imitating a porn, ur girl has either spit or swallowed before she kisses u and the acids in her mouth has gotten ride of stragglers. Not to mention most women know that a lot of men are homophobic and insecure about their sexuallity, especially when they are young, so they know you don't want to taste ur own man goo so they aren't gonna make u kiss right after anyways.


 
ive heard that about eatihn fruits,never thought it was true tho,i wonder if mine taste like chicken?cus i eat alot of chicken.a black girl would prob be slurpin it down,jk im not a racist


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 5, 2008)

haha im not sayin dont give the bj im sayin bring a toothbrush and brush ur god damn teeth i dont expect to kiss her after i eat her out


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 5, 2008)

I swear to god,one time my old man's tasted like steak and corn on the cob.That was what we had for supper, but I didn't think THAT would come through.But it did.I wanted seconds!It was very buttery!


ta2drvn said:


> my fiancé said she can taste the difference when I eat lots of fruits like watermelon or pinnapple... If u know it's comming and u want the experiance to be nice for ur partner load up on the fruits a few days ahead of time... Besides if she decides to kiss you and you actually kiss her MAYBE it won't be so bad...
> 
> Besides, unless ur in or imitating a porn, ur girl has either spit or swallowed before she kisses u and the acids in her mouth has gotten ride of stragglers. Not to mention most women know that a lot of men are homophobic and insecure about their sexuallity, especially when they are young, so they know you don't want to taste ur own man goo so they aren't gonna make u kiss right after anyways.


----------



## SocataSmoker (Aug 5, 2008)

Heh, funny to read some of these comments. I don't have a damn problem with it in the world, I keep mine cleaner than a Dell laboratory... as for kissing her after eating her out, she loves it! Shit, she sticks her fingers in and licks it before I even get to it... I love life. And as for the fruit theory, it's true... eat lots of it and make her happy!


----------



## Ultra Haze (Aug 5, 2008)

Unless you like the taste of your own spunk then no


----------



## SocataSmoker (Aug 5, 2008)

The spunk is IN her mouth and down her throat so what would that matter? I would go no further than the lips.



Stoney McFried said:


> That was what we had for supper



Then how can you say that's what it tasted like? lol Stoney... it tasted like that because that is what you had for supper, the taste of your supper never left your mouth! I doubt it had anything to do with his man juice.


----------



## B.. (Aug 5, 2008)

^what if it was a couple hours after?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 5, 2008)

Dude, I'm not ignorant.It tasted like that for a couple of days after.I didn't blow him right after supper.This was in bed, hours later, after brushing my teeth and gargling with listerine and flossing.I got the same taste for a couple of days after.


SocataSmoker said:


> The spunk is IN her mouth and down her throat so what would that matter? I would go no further than the lips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SocataSmoker (Aug 5, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Dude, I'm not ignorant.It tasted like that for a couple of days after.I didn't blow him right after supper.This was in bed, hours later, after brushing my teeth and gargling with listerine and flossing.I got the same taste for a couple of days after.



Didn't say you were ignorant. Just thought you may have had a stoned moment in your thought process.







Goshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## wackymack (Aug 5, 2008)

that was the worst movie ever made.


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 5, 2008)

wackymack said:


> that was the worst movie ever made.


omg...i totally agree. a total waste of time...


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 6, 2008)

Just saw Pineapple Express! It was good and so was the blunt before-hand mmm. DP always goes down smooth...

Cocks and vaginas and such...Napoleon Dynamite was a really shitty movie. Even on weed it sucked


----------



## Angel69 (Aug 6, 2008)

if anything u have to kiss her cause if would make the girl feel used and shit, make her feel better and just man up to it and kiss her.


----------



## Conoclast (Aug 6, 2008)

Why does a girl feel used after a blowjob? It's never crossed my mind but I think my gf kinda does that sometimes.. just never understood why. Maybe I didn't hold her enough afterwards or something =|


----------



## ta2drvn (Aug 6, 2008)

GordonFreeman said:


> no cum=no problem




 NO PROBLEM  What about blue balls?  I would say THAT is a problem for most men... 

One of the reasons prostitutes are so sucksessfull....kiss-ass




That's not a BLOWjob! Without the BLOW, it's just foreplay!


----------



## GordonFreeman (Aug 6, 2008)

ta2drvn said:


> NO PROBLEM  What about blue balls?  I would say THAT is a problem for most men...
> 
> One of the reasons prostitutes are so sucksessfull....kiss-ass
> 
> ...


haha, i ment if theres no cum in her mouth ill kiss her.


----------



## Budsworth (Aug 6, 2008)

If I didn't kiss my girl after a hummer, I wouldn't get another one. So yea I kiss her everytime.


----------



## marse7en (Sep 11, 2008)

not after some cleaning... so get a BJ in the shower next time...


----------



## KushKing949 (Sep 12, 2008)

yea i will kiss her after a bj as long as i dont cum in her mouth.

i think its proper that if she kisses u after givin u head that u go along with it 

i mean its ur dick and only u know how clean u keep it!


----------



## DontEatThefISH (Sep 12, 2008)

yea.

no big deal to me.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 12, 2008)

GordonFreeman said:


> no cum=no problem


well like most guys i cum. idk what kinda being of light you are but cummin is a must in my book...especially in the mouth


----------



## regrets (Sep 12, 2008)

Hell yes. No hang ups here. Just got one in the car outside a club last night, she definately deserved a kiss after that one.


----------



## klebr (Sep 12, 2008)

nooooo haha maybe on the forehead or something but not on the mouth lol


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 12, 2008)

the way i see it is, if your girl is nive enough to give ya one then you better go outta your way to kiss her on the mouth tongue and all. 

way you might ask?

cause blow jobs are amazing!
thats why


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

Much of this wouldn't be an issue if women would just let the guy shoot it all the way down the throat.Hell, you don't even have to let it touch your tongue.When he gets ready to cum, the balls will draw up, the penis becomes firmer, and you may feel the vein on the underside throb.Take a breath through your nose, and press the back of your tongue down to make more room.Now go all the way to the back of your throat, and as he's coming, squeeze the throat muscles around the head.You can do this easily by slightly and GENTLY closing the back of your jaws, at the hinge.You won't even taste it.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 12, 2008)

stoney, i think all women on RIU and in the world should take note to the genious that is you. there are many things we can learn from you and i wish all women had such knowledge...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh quit, I'm blushing....


imtylerdammit said:


> stoney, i think all women on RIU and in the world should take note to the genious that is you. there are many things we can learn from you and i wish all women had such knowledge...


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 12, 2008)

ya well youd be blushing even more if i was allowed to rep+ you(already have recently i believe for god knows what). it was gunna be good too.

name, address, credit card number, cell hpone # hahaha you get the jist


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

LOl...do you know I was gonna write a book on how to give head?But I just didn't.


imtylerdammit said:


> ya well youd be blushing even more if i was allowed to rep+ you(already have recently i believe for god knows what). it was gunna be good too.
> 
> name, address, credit card number, cell hpone # hahaha you get the jist


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 12, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> LOl...do you know I was gonna write a book on how to give head?But I just didn't.


 
haha chances are i wouldnt make it pass the first few pages


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

LOL!It's for learning!Not for jerking!


imtylerdammit said:


> haha chances are i wouldnt make it pass the first few pages


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 12, 2008)

haha yes of course stoney but you have a way with words! i could only imagine the things you say during sex.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

Gurgle...gurgle.....that seems to be most of it, lol!


imtylerdammit said:


> haha yes of course stoney but you have a way with words! i could only imagine the things you say during sex.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

It's hard to talk with your mouth full.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 12, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> It's hard to talk with your mouth full.





Stoney McFried said:


> Gurgle...gurgle.....that seems to be most of it, lol!


hahahaha ive heard these words before but from a different mouth. psht all women say the same things, i knew it. stoney youve enlightened me to a whole new world of cum-related language

-why does the idea smiley look like a head?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

I don't know why it lo0os like a head.Maybe because that's where ideas come from?


imtylerdammit said:


> hahahaha ive heard these words before but from a different mouth. psht all women say the same things, i knew it. stoney youve enlightened me to a whole new world of cum-related language
> 
> -why does the idea smiley look like a head?


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 12, 2008)

lol this was a nice little back and forth covo going here so i'm gonna break it up:
if a girl swallows or spits yeah i would she deserves besided i would go down on her right when she's done with me lol but i would not want to get a mouth full of cum just like i wouldn't expect her if i've goty a mouth full of her juices


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

If a guy eats me...which is rare because I don't care for it, I kiss him after.I'm clean.But gentlemen, do wipe your face...it looks like a glazed doughnut.


smartsoverambition said:


> lol this was a nice little back and forth covo going here so i'm gonna break it up:
> if a girl swallows or spits yeah i would she deserves besided i would go down on her right when she's done with me lol but i would not want to get a mouth full of cum just like i wouldn't expect her if i've goty a mouth full of her juices


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 12, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> If a guy eats me...which is rare because I don't care for it, I kiss him after.I'm clean.But gentlemen, do wipe your face...it looks like a glazed doughnut.


really? why don't u like it?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 12, 2008)

my girl dont like it either. fine by me though


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

Because it just doesn't do it for me.It's prolly a power thing.I don't want someone to watch me like a specimen.I turn my face aside when I have sex anyway.I'm a weirdo.


smartsoverambition said:


> really? why don't u like it?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 12, 2008)

greek man like there women from behind so that they dont have to look at there face...thats true life right there


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

LOl...no clitoral stimulation from behind.I wanna be on top, that way I know I can pop an ovary most of the time.And my ass is not on the menu!


imtylerdammit said:


> greek man like there women from behind so that they dont have to look at there face...thats true life right there


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 12, 2008)

well no its doggy style but not anal. thats just how they do it in greece. greece has the highest percent of gays then any other country mostly because the men and women are so hairy its hard to tell the difference half the time


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

In old Rome, anal was how they kept the women's hymen's intact before marriage.No thanks!


imtylerdammit said:


> well no its doggy style but not anal. thats just how they do it in greece. greece has the highest percent of gays then any other country mostly because the men and women are so hairy its hard to tell the difference half the time


----------



## overfiend (Sep 12, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> LOl...no clitoral stimulation from behind.I wanna be on top, that way I know I can pop an ovary most of the time.And my ass is not on the menu!


not true ever heard of a "reacharound" when you go from the back your hands are free to do other things multitasking is the best thing to happen to sex.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

Yes, I've heard of a reach around.to put it bluntly...I want the head of the cock pressing on the underside of my clit from the inside.Just because thyat's the way my natural curve is.That's what feels best.And, it goes deep.Doggy style is a little uncomfortable for me, cause it goes against my natural vaginal slant.


overfiend said:


> not true ever heard of a "reacharound" when you go from the back your hands are free to do other things multitasking is the best thing to happen to sex.


----------



## Benassi (Sep 12, 2008)

It always happens to me. As soon as I finish and she's gone from that area... "Here, taste your penis". Then again after I go down on a chick I'll return the favor. 
Some of them like it... go figure.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 12, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Because it just doesn't do it for me.It's prolly a power thing.I don't want someone to watch me like a specimen.I turn my face aside when I have sex anyway.I'm a weirdo.


lol i like it it's something that has help me get sex it college basically i do it to one girl she goes wild i pull back and basically have her begging to come then i'll finish her off sometimes i don't even have to get off i'll just give them a quickie and later that night boom there's her friend at her house asking 4 it god i luv college lol


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 12, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> lol i like it it's something that has help me get sex it college basically i do it to one girl she goes wild i pull back and basically have her begging to come then i'll finish her off sometimes i don't even have to get off i'll just give them a quickie and later that night boom there's her friend at her house asking 4 it god i luv college lol


 
i think stoney said it best..."_glazed doughnuts_"


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

You go boy.


smartsoverambition said:


> lol i like it it's something that has help me get sex it college basically i do it to one girl she goes wild i pull back and basically have her begging to come then i'll finish her off sometimes i don't even have to get off i'll just give them a quickie and later that night boom there's her friend at her house asking 4 it god i luv college lol


Yes, glazed doughnuts.


imtylerdammit said:


> i think stoney said it best..."_glazed doughnuts_"


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 12, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> You go boy.
> 
> Yes, glazed doughnuts.


oh well i actually like glazed donuts lol


----------



## potToker146 (Sep 12, 2008)

hell nah i dont kiss after.and stoney.you have some sexy lips


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks.We know what you're thinking, lol.


potToker146 said:


> hell nah i dont kiss after.and stoney.you have some sexy lips


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

Ha ha...alright...attention makes me nervous...(gives you a playful punch in the arm)


datharlemkid125th said:


> stoney i would kiss u after


----------



## potToker146 (Sep 12, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ha ha...alright...attention makes me nervous...(gives you a playful punch in the arm)


so we on the same page then stoney,lol
and i didn't mean to put you on the spot.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

It's cool, no harm done.


potToker146 said:


> so we on the same page then stoney,lol
> and i didn't mean to put you on the spot.


----------



## Benassi (Sep 12, 2008)

Can I also show you attention like the cliche male members of an online forum, stoney?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

I like the way you give out your own unique type of attention, benassi...don't change.


Benassi said:


> Can I also show you attention like the cliche male members of an online forum, stoney?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 13, 2008)

Did...she try the technique?


imtylerdammit said:


> i just did :]


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 13, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Did...she try the technique?


technique? hmmm youll have to forgive me for my short term memory isnt so great that later it gets. 

but if your talking about the deep throat brain game without spillin a drop of that seed...then ya she use the technique


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 13, 2008)

Buy that girl a diamond!


imtylerdammit said:


> technique? hmmm youll have to forgive me for my short term memory isnt so great that later it gets.
> 
> but if your talking about the deep throat brain game without spillin a drop of that seed...then ya she use the technique


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 13, 2008)

*I kiss during the BJ.....*


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 13, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I kiss during the BJ.....*


she was kissin during the bj too :] just not ma mouth



Stoney McFried said:


> Buy that girl a diamond!


might as well. bought her everything else shes ever wanted


----------



## bl33b (Sep 13, 2008)

yes i do kiss her before during and after her lips have been on my penis, i mean come on, its my cock i know exactly where its been and exactly how clean it is


----------



## Barrelhse (Sep 13, 2008)

I'd much rather give her head than get it; at any rate, when I'm aroused some things just don't matter.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 13, 2008)

Barrelhse said:


> I'd much rather *give her head* than get it; at any rate, when I'm aroused some things just don't matter.


what kinda cross-gender girls you into bar?


----------



## XpLuToX (Sep 14, 2008)

well if he has cum in her mouth its called a snowball and i dont like thouse so no but otherwise i dont care its mine....


----------



## overfiend (Sep 14, 2008)

why not are you grossed out by your own dick?


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Sep 14, 2008)

my girlfirend hates the taste of sperm so it dosnt matter for me... i have to tap her on the head before i blow so she wont catch a mouthful

the one time she did she threw up


----------



## XpLuToX (Sep 15, 2008)

i love my dick and other ones too so thats not the problem....


----------



## capnQWERTY13 (Sep 24, 2008)

i get her a drink and then say thank you
she usually gets to go first anyway


----------



## heisman80 (Sep 24, 2008)

thats a crazy topic really like sum1 already said depends on who it is and if they swallowed or spit, so i guess yes u would if the conditions are right


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2008)

what?? there are some random ass threads lol. but i was interested because i wanted to know what guys thought. i don't really give head, but i have but i won't let them cum in my mouth. even if they wanted to, i would get something to drink before i kissed them again. just to be polite lol


----------



## mahlye (Sep 24, 2008)

I kiss my girlfriend after she gives me a bj but I wouldn't kiss some woman I was using for sex and pleasure. that's just stupid lol


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2008)

oh i just re read my post, it sounds like i give a lot of blow jobs. i only do any of that when i've been with someone for awhile. im not easy haha


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 24, 2008)

*blow is just an expression....suck stupid....*


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 25, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *blow is just an expression....suck stupid....*



hey.. hey now. i'm not stupid.. =(


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 25, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> hey.. hey now. i'm not stupid.. =(


*I was goofn on ya.....*


----------



## dannyking (Oct 11, 2008)

she kisses me when ive gone down so i kiss her when she goes down.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 11, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *blow is just an expression....suck stupid....*



Classic ......+ rep when I can again...


----------



## chuckbane (Oct 13, 2008)

dannyking said:


> she kisses me when ive gone down so i kiss her when she goes down.


ding ding ding ding

Winner! Gagnant!


p.s.

*LOVE* the avvy

+4U


----------



## dannyking (Oct 17, 2008)

chuckbane said:


> ding ding ding ding
> 
> Winner! Gagnant!
> 
> ...


thanks. right back at ya.


----------



## dannyking (Oct 17, 2008)

i must have repped you recently. rollitup says i must spread some around before i rep you again. its the thought that counts.


----------



## LiquidMak (Oct 17, 2008)

some of you are just being pussies.. I would kiss her, tongues n all , I'm always down for the kinky shit........


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 20, 2008)

i cant believe this thread was under the spirituality section....lol
what happened to tyler...??????


----------



## RedHeadNY (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes, with my tongue. Good enough for the goose...........


----------



## randymarsh420 (Oct 22, 2008)

RedHeadNY said:


> Yes, with my tongue. Good enough for the goose...........


Exactly. I always do and haven't really thought twice about it until I saw this post. There's absolutely no logical reason to have a problem with it unless you have some nasty shit on your dick (in which case she probably wouldn't put it in her mouth to begin with). If you're afraid of semen residue getting in your mouth you shouldn't be blasting in hers. The question should be more like, "Would you kiss her after the bj if you just performed ATM (ass to mouth)" This, as any internet porn fan can tell you, is when the girl gives you a bj right after you get done pounding that anus. Wait, I just thought of a better question- HAS ANYONE BEEN WITH A CHICK IN REAL LIFE THAT ACTUALLY DOES THAT?!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 22, 2008)

randymarsh420 said:


> Exactly. I always do and haven't really thought twice about it until I saw this post. There's absolutely no logical reason to have a problem with it unless you have some nasty shit on your dick (in which case she probably wouldn't put it in her mouth to begin with). If you're afraid of semen residue getting in your mouth you shouldn't be blasting in hers. The question should be more like, "Would you kiss her after the bj if you just performed ATM (ass to mouth)" This, as any internet porn fan can tell you, is when the girl gives you a bj right after you get done pounding that anus. Wait, I just thought of a better question- HAS ANYONE BEEN WITH A CHICK IN REAL LIFE THAT ACTUALLY DOES THAT?!


I was with a native american girl in san diego on a new years eve who sucked it after i banged her ass!!!!!*I liked her,,,,,*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 22, 2008)

AAAAAAck!So she liked granola, huh?


hydrotech364 said:


> I was with a native american girl in san diego on a new years eve who sucked it after i banged her ass!!!!!*I liked her,,,,,*


----------



## Dabu (Oct 27, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> AAAAAAck!So she liked granola, huh?


Either that or she's anal about keeping her ass clean?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!Did you know there's E Coli in your ass?


Dabu said:


> Either that or she's anal about keeping her ass clean?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> I was with a native american girl in san diego on a new years eve who sucked it after i banged her ass!!!!!*I liked her,,,,,*



so no one finds this "vulgar"?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 27, 2008)

Aaaack the cops are here!Run!!!!!


fdd2blk said:


> so no one finds this "vulgar"?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2008)

seriously though. perfect example. i find it rather disgusting, but i guess that was the whole point.

ok, now who can out do that one? come on, push it to the edge.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't mind...yeah it's gross, but I'm expecting to find some gross things in a sexuality thread...I'm pretty vanilla!Let's see....oh, I know! Hey hydro, did she start spitting out corn after that?


fdd2blk said:


> seriously though. perfect example. i find it rather disgusting, but i guess that was the whole point.
> 
> ok, now who can out do that one? come on, push it to the edge.


----------

